
Oprah’s First Tweet Will Be Tomorrow On Her Show. Soccer Moms To Take Over The Service? - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/16/oprah-first-tweet-will-be-tomorrow-with-ashton-kutcher-on-the-show-soccer-moms-to-take-over-the-service/
======
vaksel
Would be funny if twitter went down during the show

------
Silentio
Nice thing about social media, especially Twitter, is you don't have to
friend, follow, or have any contact with anyone whom you don't want to have
contact. Sorry Oprah, I won't be following.

------
peregrine
Don't give 4chan any ideas.

